# umbrella stroller for over 40 lbs child?



## julie anne (Mar 28, 2006)

The subject heading pretty much says it all. I'm looking for one that's affordable and lightweight and the wheels work really well instead of getting all twisted up for a bigger child. Does anyone have a recommendation for specifically, an umbrella stroller? (I need it for small spaces/errands)


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

I have the Maclaren Quest which is like an umbrella stoller on steroids. It has a sun shade and an under basket, steers like a dream, and folds like an umbrella stroller. I wouldn't say it's affordable when you compare it to a junky $15 stroller. I paid over $100 (4 years ago) but it's still going strong and has been through 2 kids now. There's another one.. the Maclaren Volo that is a bit cheaper.

I used to have to replace strollers every few months due to broken wheels, etc... so the maclaren has definitely been worth the investment.


----------



## LynnE73 (Oct 18, 2002)

We have a Maclaren Volo and it's fantastic. Super easy to fold, good sized basket, doesn't tip, lightweight, nice handle height (I'm 5'9" and my dh is 6'2" and neither of us have a problem with it being too short.) We're also able to get a good stride without kicking the wheels. We bought it for my son but my daughter has gone in it a few times. She is 50 pounds and it still turns on a dime with her in it. It was worth every penny.


----------



## Jen_in_NH (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's another vote for a Maclaren (although I have a Triumph). Look on Craigslist - sometimes you can get a really good deal that way.

Jen


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I think the volo is great. If folds down small and has high enough handles to push comfortably. It works well on most paths but it is tough going over grass/gravel especially with a heavy child. It hasn't been a problem for us since the children are old enough to walk round the park or wherever, they just need a ride home.

DDs head is now over the top of the seat slightly but she is quite happy to ride in it when she gets tired.


----------



## julie anne (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations. I looked at the Quest & it was too heavy for me. Fortunately, in our sm town, I was able to find a Volo and it's everything I was hoping for (lightweight around 8 lbs, but can hold a heavier child). Thank you so much!


----------

